# Revolver timing check



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I just fixed my NAA Mini and am wondering if there is anyway to check the timing myself... I don't think anything is off i just don't want to find out when it blows up in my hand. thanks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Huh???*

Get a timing light:whistling::whistling::whistling:

If the cylinder is not lined up the gun would be out of battery and would not fire, nor would it lock up. Just shoot the thing...


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

ok. I was under the impression that it could still fire it would just hit the side of the barrel


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

armywags said:


> ok. I was under the impression that it could still fire it would just hit the side of the barrel


Naa is a quality firearm. I've had two of them, stripped one of them down to nothing and put it back together, it shot fine. The hammer will only strike if the cylinder is lined up properly. I've never actually heard of A single action one out of timing...


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

ok cool... just wanted to make sure. thanks for your help


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

go to a gun shop or acadamy. get a revolver newb timing pin calibraitor


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

how much do they go for


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

If you replaced the cylinder or had to replace parts that could affect the timing you should check it carefully. While empty you could visually inspect each cylinder and barrel alignment or insert a rod to see if it will pass all the way through when cocked. Make sure the cylinder is locked tight and doesnt rotate any when cocked.
I has a NAA 22 mag that was a little off, shot it and got lead in my finger from the side blast cylinder gap, wasnt terrible but definitely woke me up. May have been shot a lot and was a little loose which caused the cylinder to be out of line.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

An NAA 22 mini revolver will most definitely fire with the cylinders not aligned with the bore. The little hammer notch in the cylinder is wide enough to allow the cylinder to be considerably out of time and still be able to strike the rim of the cartridge.

Apply light pressure to the cylinder with your left thumb (assuming you are right handed) while you cock the gun with your right thumb. When you get the gun fully cocked release pressure from your left thumb on the cylinder and try to gently rotate the cylinder. If you hear it click it is out of time.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

i had it checked out today by the gunsmith and it is good to go.... shot about 10 cylinders out of it with out a hitch thanks guys


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

We looked for you to day to show up, four of us had a good time shooting every thing from pis/shotgun/ rifles. to bad you could not make it. jj


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*ha ha*



TheRoguePirate said:


> go to a gun shop or acadamy. get a revolver newb timing pin calibraitor


 I think they are about $1 -2.98 right beside the left handed monkey wrenches. 
Don't fall for it Wags


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha is that like a chem light batteries or a box a grid squares


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry, could not resist, dont forget the keys to your hummv!


----------

